# i have some babies!!!!!!!



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i have eggs that have hatched and wriggled into my gravel so i have sphoned them into a new tank and they are swimming around.I only have crushed tropical fish flakes will this work as i can,t find newly hatched brineshrimp anywhere? It is awesome i have 6 reds and there were eggs at opposite sides of the tank, 1 set of eggs is a day older than the other.The reds have become very aggressive and are scared of nothing constantly circuling where the eggs are there eyes are fixed looking down at the gravel .I am feeding 5 times a day this is the first batch i have saved.What about changing water in the baby tank how often?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Petsmart has brine shrimp eggs as well as big als. Easy to hatch out and they only take 24-32 hrs.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I haven't any breeding experience..

But that is just too exciting!
Congrats!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

good work man....


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

most lfs have frozen brine shrimp
they come in a blister pack 
pop a cube and toss it in 
they will eat it


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah, you gotta change the water quite abit, be very gentle. Mostly focus on the crud on the bottom.

Good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I use fine crushed tetramin and hitachi first bites. works good for me

Congrats on the breeding pair, they can get to be a handful.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

you have about 3 days before you need to worry about food. I use liquifry no 2 (for eggs laying fish) and it works good but brineshrimp are the best for survival rate.

congrats


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

today i fed the fry crushed flakes and brineshrimp there is about 100 of them as i only siphoned a few out.But i look in the big rbp tank and there are more eggs they layed them last night when will be the best time to siphon them out?


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Good luck, that is so cool!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

once you get some little tails popping out of the eggs I would say that is the best time to get them out of there. so thats usually about 3 days after they are layed


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds great! Post some pictures if you feel like it


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

Good work, thats cool
Post some pics


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

ronzz said:


> i have eggs that have hatched and wriggled into my gravel so i have sphoned them into a new tank and they are swimming around.I only have crushed tropical fish flakes will this work as i can,t find newly hatched brineshrimp anywhere? It is awesome i have 6 reds and there were eggs at opposite sides of the tank, 1 set of eggs is a day older than the other.The reds have become very aggressive and are scared of nothing constantly circuling where the eggs are there eyes are fixed looking down at the gravel .I am feeding 5 times a day this is the first batch i have saved.What about changing water in the baby tank how often?


Yes that will work I use vry fine cruched tetramin flakes for my fry. works great.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

post pics! and i thnk u'll get the breeding award!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

congrats dude sounds exciting, i wish i could see


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

how big is your tank and what's your set up like? how old and how large are the breeding pairs?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Could also try some cursh flakes.


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

FishBoy867 said:


> Does anyone have any breeding pairs of piranhas that they are willing to sell because i want to start breeidng them or just any adults that will breed that they will sell?


try member classified, buy/sell.


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey good job man! Hope my Rb's grow up to be frisky!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

where the f*ck are the pics!!!

congrats dude!§


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

congrats on your new ones.


----------



## tmwhite (Jul 13, 2004)

I would never wait to siphon- get them as soon as you see them. There is nothing more of a pain in the ass at 2am on a monday morning when you notice some weird sh*t goin on and then you look at your canister filter and thousands of eyes look frantically back at you. then youve got to open the thing up, try to pour out the fries without pouring all the sh*t in with them, and pinch up the ones stuck to the washtub, the sides of the canister, the sponge, and everywhere else, trying to pick up these fragile little beings with big blunt people fingers, smashing them all over the place, suffocating, and generally making a big, sad mess. also, once they start moving, good luck trying to catch them all to move to a new tank. you think you will be ok with them just getting sucked up and eaten, but ive developed a conscience, and it sucks. siphon early.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

congrats


----------

